# Spinning - A New technique



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

I love spinning art yarns. This is a new technique I am working on.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh please tell me more about how you did it!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree! More details, please.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love art yarns, also, and love what you did.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Give us more details, please


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors :sm24:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

There really isn't any "spinning". However, I did it on my spinning wheel. I took a length of roving and split it into thirds. I then took a coordinating crochet thread and attached both (fiber and thread) to the leader on my spinning wheel. The technique is to tie a knot every inch or so. The thread should only be approx 36 inches. As I made the knot I was able to add a bead. When I got to the end of the thread I attached another piece. The same with the roving. It's not a technique that you can rush. Its time consuming since you have to keep adding fiber and thread. 

I hope this gives you the information you requested.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

lovethelake said:


> Oh please tell me more about how you did it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Woodstockgranny said:


> I agree! More details, please.


 :sm24:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> I love art yarns, also, and love what you did.


 :sm24:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

wordancer said:


> Wow! Give us more details, please


 :sm24:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful colors :sm24:


 :sm01:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Really gorgeous


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Lolly12 said:


> Wow! Really gorgeous


 :sm24:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very attractive


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

spinninggill said:


> Very attractive


 :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Faye. Very cool. How thick is this yarn what size needle do you suggest.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for your directions. Sounds like a fun project to do.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> Thank you for your directions. Sounds like a fun project to do.


Let me know when if you have questions. :sm24:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, that is very pretty. I hope you will post when it is made up into a something. It is a very intriguing product.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Do enlighten us on how you have made this yarn.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

mama879 said:


> Thank you Faye. Very cool. How thick is this yarn what size needle do you suggest.


Your welcome. The one I did was quite thick, not quite a half inch thick. It all depends on the number of times the roving is split. Do keep in mind the roving between the knots is not twisted so not to put the knots too far apart. As for size of needle? I am not a knitter so I am not really sure how to answer your question on needle size. I think this would put great texture in a weaving project.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

MrsMurdog said:


> Well, that is very pretty. I hope you will post when it is made up into a something. It is a very intriguing product.


 :sm24:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

I have some general instructions in an earlier post. Let me know if you cannot locate them.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

sockyarn said:


> Do enlighten us on how you have made this yarn.


In an earlier post I did write up some general instructions. Let me know if you cannot locate them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Faye A said:


> Let me know when if you have questions. :sm24:


I absolutely will be trying this technique. I just spun some beautiful roving and had I seen this, I would have tried it to preserve the colors as they were on the roving. I see the knots being placed with the bead. I am wondering since you do put it through the wheel to the bobbin, how does it not spin at all? Do you hand turn it? It is just lovely. I can see it finished in loops as a cowl or scarf.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> I absolutely will be trying this technique. I just spun some beautiful roving and had I seen this, I would have tried it to preserve the colors as they were on the roving. I see the knots being placed with the bead. I am wondering since you do put it through the wheel to the bobbin, how does it not spin at all? Do you hand turn it? It is just lovely. I can see it finished in loops as a cowl or scarf.


Yes, I hand turn the wheel to get it on the bobbin. A cowl would be wonderful. Hint: Lots of patience. It took me several hours before I had a rhythm.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

What are your plans for the yarn?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Longtimer said:


> What are your plans for the yarn?


That's a good question. I want to learn how to weave. I love texture and I think this would be a nice addition.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

lovethelake said:


> What are you going to do with it?


My goal was to learn the technique. Ha! Didn't think ahead what I was gong to do with it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I have not seen this particular technique before.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Beautiful! I have not seen this particular technique before.


 :sm24:


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

desireeross said:


> Gorgeous


 :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Faye A said:


> Yes, I hand turn the wheel to get it on the bobbin. A cowl would be wonderful. Hint: Lots of patience. It took me several hours before I had a rhythm.


Thanks. I will be trying this technique.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Faye A said:


> My goal was to learn the technique. Ha! Didn't think ahead what I was gong to do with it.


I do the same thing. The fun is in the process more than doing something with the result. Lol


----------

